# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  How insulin needle / measuring I.U

## ItalianMuscle

Probably stupid question but no harm in asking

Is there a site that shows u how measure i.u insuling needle

----------


## MrMe

The insulin needle is still in CC's. The product your using is measured in iu's meaning it will tell you how many iu's there is per ml. My B12 is 1000iu/ml

----------


## Pooks

What are you trying to do..

IU's are different for different chemicals..

1 IU for insulin could be a different measurement than 1 IU for something else.. etc...

----------


## ItalianMuscle

I'm Measuring GH , 2 i.U 

so is it 2 on the line ?

----------


## Lion King

2 or 20 ***ending on the pin. If you are using GH then you probably have 10IU's per ml or cc which are the same. Insulin needles usually come in 1/2 cc or 1 full cc. Either way they are marked in 1/100th increments which are the smallest black lines on the needle. 1 IU equals 10 of these small lines.

----------


## ItalianMuscle

So if i want 2 or 3 i.U i just go were black line says 2 or 3 I.U

----------


## Carlos_E

> I'm Measuring GH , 2 i.U 
> 
> so is it 2 on the line ?


It depends how much water you added to the gh. How many IUs is the vial and how much water did you add?

----------


## Lion King

If you added the typical 1cc to the powder, then yes you would go to the number 2 for 2IU's. Again, on some pins the number 20 would be for 2IU's.

----------


## ItalianMuscle

I have Ginitropin .. 10cc bt 10 hard solvents and 30ml Ba water 
but also have the small bt..

so i would fell 1cc in reagular syringge and inject into hard solvent
then draw out with insulin need le where black line says 2 ?

What u guys think 4 Iu a day or 6 Iu

----------


## Lion King

Yes, 1cc into the power and then 1iu equals 10 small black lines on your needle. 
Start with 2-4IU for a month and work up to 6 if you need it. Most guys get good results with 6-10.

----------


## ItalianMuscle

What u think split it up /
2 I.U after wake up
2 I.U before work out
2 I.U before bed.

----------


## Carlos_E

> What u think split it up /
> 2 I.U after wake up
> 2 I.U before work out
> 2 I.U before bed.


What time do you train?

2 I.U morning
2 I.U afternoon
2 I.U early evening

----------


## mike2nice

if you have the smaller pins, 1/2 cc, than to fill a 10IU bottle of GH, you would fill up the pin twice to get 1 whole cc??? and then this would mean when measuring for injection, to get 2IU you would double up and actually go twenty small lines instead of ten?? Is this right, gonna start GH on monday.

----------


## Carlos_E

> if you have the smaller pins, 1/2 cc, than to fill a 10IU bottle of GH, you would fill up the pin twice to get 1 whole cc??? and then this would mean when measuring for injection, to get 2IU you would double up and actually go twenty small lines instead of ten?? Is this right, gonna start GH on monday.


Yes correct. You want to put in 1cc of water with the 10iu of GH. 1 tick mark on the pin will equal 1iu. To get 2ius you would pull to the 20 mark.

----------


## ItalianMuscle

I wake up around 6 am ,train around 12 noon and go bed around 10pm
what u think split 2 , 2 and 2 iu ?

let me kmow

----------


## Carlos_E

> I wake up around 6 am ,train around 12 noon and go bed around 10pm
> what u think split 2 , 2 and 2 iu ?
> 
> let me kmow


I would not run it before bed. Your body releases natural GH while you sleep. I would take it like this. 6am, 10am, 2pm.

----------


## Fixr

I agree, do not take it before bed, you will stop your own endogenous production of GH while you sleep. You could do it in 2 injections if you like. Also, I would not start at 6 IU right away. Start at 2 and see if the sides are tolerable then work your way up to 6 over a 6 weeks or so. It is not a very fast acting chemical at all, do you have enough to do it for at least 6 months? You wont see any results until 3-4 months at all. If you are planning a short duration, then you are just wasting A LOT of money.
I have been keeping a log for my first 9 weeks in the over 30 forum if you would like to see how it has gone for me.

----------

